# Buying new bindings for my skate banana



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

So I'm going to be buying some new bindings after Christmas for my Lib Tech 156 skate banana and unsure what exactly to get. I am thinking around the $300 range. At the moment I am considering the Rome 390 boss bindings. I currently have/will be replacing some GNU mutant bindings that have just been giving me issues and I don't prefer the rear entry like I thought I would. Any thoughts or recommendations are welcome.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

buy some union contact or force or flux rk or rl and call it a day


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

24WERD said:


> buy some union contact or force or flux rk or rl and call it a day


Any particular reason you would pick those 2 brands? I am only leaning toward the 390 boss because my cousin has some and they are super comfy and seem dependable. I guess I should mention I mainly just ride all mountain with a bit in the park if I feel like it. The only complaint I have found looking online is some people say the 390 boss feels heavy.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You probably don't need to spend 300 bucks on bindings for a skate banana. Something soft/medium flex(you can find plenty around $200) would do the job.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The skate banana is a noodle. Get some softer bindings to compliment it. Union contact pro are also a good choice.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Would get Union Force the skate banana is not that much of a noodle. The Union Force are much better suited for all mountain riding :eyetwitch2:



:snowboard3:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You are going to get lots of opinions because people have their own preferences.

Contact pro / force would be good match. So would cartel / Genesis/ Malavita. So would 390 boss/ katana. Get the point?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux RK :hairy:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it's time for a Burton vs Union vs K2 vs Flux compare and contrast thread...my money's on the big B...:hairy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If we're talking a soft binding or a stiff binding, I'll take Flux all day everyday over all comers. Where they struggle is the middle of the road binding. They honestly don't have anything that competes in that Cartel/Force category. Everything is either soft or stiff. Maybe that new Team binding will be the answer there.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The biggest thing that's stopped me from trying Flux is their lack of base plate padding. Has that changed much in recent times?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it has.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^^^
Not that much the Flux DM is there top of the line binding and base plate padding is poor.

Rome Targa is much better binding for the money IMO:dry:








:snowboard1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a lot more than they used to have, but then again, I don't like an overly cushy base on a binding. I like some feedback. I have footbeds in my boots to handle that.

As for the Targa vs. DM? Yeah, give me DM all day.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have yet to find a cushy binding at 220LBS :eyetwitch2:





:snowboard3:


----------



## JordanPischke (Nov 30, 2015)

I will mention that I injured my back leg knee last year and have been exercising it and went the other day and found out it still is sore/weak so I am considering trying any bindings with canting because it is supposed to be better on the knees. Does anyone know if this is actually true or not? If so what bindings would you recommend with canting?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

JordanPischke said:


> I will mention that I injured my back leg knee last year and have been exercising it and went the other day and found out it still is sore/weak so I am considering trying any bindings with canting because it is supposed to be better on the knees. Does anyone know if this is actually true or not? If so what bindings would you recommend with canting?


New bindings aren't going to be the answer to your knee issue. Some canting can be beneficial but it just depends on your body. Keep riding and you'll get stronger. Riding a full rocker board doesn't help the knee thing either. Not suggesting anything but something to keep in mind.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have shoddy knees and rock a wide stance. I'm basically the poster child of who should hypothetically benefit from canting.

I can't tell enough of a difference to care either way when it comes to canting. If it's canted, great. If it's not, that's fine too.


----------

